# best kayak fishfinder



## kamikazil (Jul 11, 2009)

im looking for the best bang for my buck fishfinder for a yak. Ill be fishing on erie only when there no waves or storms for days away and ill be close to shore or some inland lakes, mostly inland lakes like portage lakes. do i really need a 1000$ fishfinder? I have no clue about them, is there any articles i can read or books ehh im so lost.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

I really liked my Lowrance Elite4 X DSI
it is a great size and easy to read and use . I using this Low buck Lowrance unit on my new yak for till I upgrade 
View attachment 88479

I have a Native Mariner Propel


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I use a hummingbird 346cdi...which means my unit has a 3.5" screen, the c stands for color I beleive, and the Di stands for down imaging. It's been a great fishfinder...super efficient even though it's color and has a 3" screen. I have had it on the same 7.5 amp battery for four fishing trips. I'd say it would easily last 20 hours straight if not 30. Screen resolution is excellent, clear and sharp. The down imaging feature was mind blowing at first. It's still pretty darn impressive.  I'll see if i can find a few screen shots.

As for fishfinders in general I can't say if it's better than any other similar priced models, but I can tell you that you get what you pay for. I'd suggest getting a model with gps if your going to be out on Erie alot.


Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I found two shots, both of which were in the combo mode that shows regular sonar on top and down imaging on the bottom half. The first pic I was trolling for channel cats when I came across a few fish. I had my baits set along the thermocline.....seen as the solid line at 10 to 12 feet. You can see a few nice sized fish swimming around.

The second picture had me baffled. There was a pile of fish just chilling out on bottom but I never found out what they were. I'd guess perch or eyes. 

I have some cool down imaging pics of crappie on a submerged tree but I couldn't find them. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SeanStone (Sep 8, 2010)

I found two shots, both of which were in the combo mode that shows regular sonar on top and down imaging on the bottom half. The first pic I was trolling for channel cats when I came across a few fish. I had my baits set along the thermocline.....seen as the solid line at 13 feet. You can see a few nice sized fish swimming around.

The second picture had me baffled. There was a pile of fish just chilling out on bottom but I never found out what they were. I'd guess perch or eyes. 

I have some cool down imaging pics of crappie on a submerged tree but I couldn't find them. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## kayakcle216 (Aug 14, 2013)

No you don't need a $1000 fish finder. I use a lowrance 5dsi


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

kamikazil,
Here's a link to another thread, where I was helping a guy with the installation of a FF in his kayak.
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=247582

This is an Eagle Fish Easy 350c (color model) and I loved it. I sold it with my last kayak and am currently shopping for another one. I'm deciding between a b/w screen with a 16 Level gray scale or going with another color screen.

If I go with a b/w, instead of color, I definitely want the higher resolution of a 16 gray scale, over a 4 or 8.

Pricing wise... A 16 Level gray scale runs around $80 to $130. A similar sized color FF will run $120 to $200...or as much as you want to pay.

Bowhunter57


----------

